# The End of an Era



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ladies and Gentlemen I wish to announce the end of an era , the last of our DavidG keyrings has just been sold and will be winging it's way down under very shortly .On behalf of the club I would like to thank David for everything he's done to help over the years.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Still got my original MK1 one though and a little version too!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Wallsendmag said:


> .On behalf of the club I would like to thank David for everything he's done to help over the years.


Although I am a lapsed member (oo-er missus) I second that sentiment and it should of course be noted the amount of help David has and contiues to give to so many of us fortunate forum members.

Good on ya David [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks guys still here :wink: and great to be still appreciated by some people .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Does this mean TT Key ring is increasing in value.. :lol: :lol:










Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I remember David mentioning his keyring on my very first thread


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

T3RBO said:


> I remember David mentioning his keyring on my very first thread


ooerr Mrs


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Here is one i made earlier !!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nearly as nice as Val's Mini keyring :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> Nearly as nice as Val's Mini keyring :wink:


   :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Bit bizarre, I thought something along the lines of "end of an era" when I saw the order come in for the last one we've got.

Then I find a thread with the same title. 

Still got my Mk1 one here, brushed finish 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen I wish to announce the end of an era , the last of our DavidG keyrings has just been sold and will be winging it's way down under very shortly .On behalf of the club I would like to thank David for everything he's done to help over the years.


And a third, fourth fifth etc from me too David. Of course I still have one of the first key rings you ever made  :-*

So all you need to do now is get yourself and Julie down here for a curry [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

So all you need to do now is get yourself and Julie down here for a curry [smiley=chef.gif]

Yes Mum :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > So all you need to do now is get yourself and Julie down here for a curry [smiley=chef.gif]
> ...


Cheeky kid [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

When I first joined the forum, before becoming a club member, I heard people talking about David G key rings and thought it was a designer brand name. I was correct - it is! - and becoming more exclusive by the day. I recon you could have taken that brand name a lot further Dave. I could come round with a piece of aluminium, a hacksaw, a file, a dragon and a business plan - what do you say? :wink:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I have 3 of the key rings and they are one of the best quality mods money can buy!

I echo what's been said here and Dave and Julie's contribution to the club and community should not be under estimated.

Great friends too.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Great friends too.
> 
> Steve


They certainly are


----------



## asin (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi guys,

So exciting, as I'm the one who managed to snatch the last keyring! Just needs a good polishing up, seems to have been roughed up a little bit during transit down under!

Looks great though!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I remember DavidG wasn't he the guy with the tatty silver mk1 with a bit missing off the back :wink: :lol: Didnt he also enjoy my love of pies :?:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, I saw a leaf stuck on his air intake once - he just didn't care :wink:


----------

